# Trinkrucksack gesucht - brauche euern Rat!



## Jana_Tuerlich (15. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ich habe mir anfang des jahres mein erstes mtb geholt und bin verliebt wie am erst tag 

ich würd mir jetzt gern n eigenen trinkrucksack zulegen - sonst nimmt mein freund bald nur noch für sich was mit  
die trinkblase sollte so 2-3L fassen.  ansonsten sollten noch gut die übrlichen sachen wir pumpe, werkzeug, ne  leichte jacke, riegel reingehen.
also nicht zu klein, aber auch kein wirklicher tagesrucksack.

preislich sollte er so um die 50 euro liegen, gerne dann eben vorjahresmodelle.

könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!! 

Ha, freu mich jetzt schon aufs biken morgen


----------



## Nuala (16. April 2011)

ich habe den hier und bin sehr zufrieden damit: http://www.dakine.com/bike/packs/nomad/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (16. April 2011)

guten Morgen 

wie schauts denn damit aus? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/369153/cat/61

Fahr den selbst auch und bin suuuper zufrieden damit!

Grüße


----------



## Silvermoon (16. April 2011)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit diesem hier von Camelbak???
Liegt in deinem Preisbudget und die Trinkblase ist inclusive. Hab das 2010er Modell mir letztes Jahr gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden mit. Pumpe, Riegel, Werkzeug und sogar meine Regenjacke passt da prima rein. Ist ein optimaler Begleiter 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh....html?XTCsid=99150b40c090ae144126d5d7d8524a47

PS: Gibts noch in anderen Farben


----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2011)

Hab meinen von Decathlon (leider scheint es das Modell nicht mehr zu geben, ist aber auch vom letzten Jahr) mit einer Trinkblase von Deuter (Streamer), hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 3 Litern und lässt sich gut sauber machen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. April 2011)

Ich hab den hier von decathlon http://www.decathlon.de/DE/trinkrucksack-5-schw-orange-170520670/
Für mich musste es für den anfang was günstiges sein und ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit ihm wobei ich die farbe net so toll find
Passt auf jeden fall genug rein hab immer geldbeutel,schlüssel,riegel,pumpe,karte,schloss, dabei un ne regenjacke passt auch noch rein 
Blase ist halt ne billige,aber kann man ja nachrüsten falls die nicht mehr viel is


----------



## silberwald (16. April 2011)

Den "Nomad" von Dakine kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Hab den auch selber. Drei große Fächer mit Unterteilungen für Pumpe, Reifenheber etc. Dazu noch mehrere kleinere Fächer für Kamera und Sonstiges. Helmbefestigungsmöglichkeiten für normale und Fullface-Helme sowie Halterungen für Protektoren. Hat eine 3 Liter Trinkblase die sehr gut zu reinigen ist (einfacher als die Camelbackblasen) und bei der der Schlauch sehr leicht demontierbar ist (zum besseren Umstülpen beim Reinigen). Ist aber leider nicht billig.


----------



## Noxya (16. April 2011)

silberwald schrieb:


> Den "Nomad" von Dakine kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Hab den auch selber. Drei große Fächer mit Unterteilungen für Pumpe, Reifenheber etc. Dazu noch mehrere kleinere Fächer für Kamera und Sonstiges. Helmbefestigungsmöglichkeiten für normale und Fullface-Helme sowie Halterungen für Protektoren. Hat eine 3 Liter Trinkblase die sehr gut zu reinigen ist (einfacher als die Camelbackblasen) und bei der der Schlauch sehr leicht demontierbar ist (zum besseren Umstülpen beim Reinigen). Ist aber leider nicht billig.




Hab den auch. Und kann bei allem nur zustimmen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ausserdem finde ich ihn auch sehr ansehnlich - sieht auch auf einem Frauenrücken nicht zu klobig aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. April 2011)

Die Dakine wäre für mich etwas zu gross. Ich bin glücklich mit Deuter Race. Diese Meinung Testbericht) trifft gut zu: 

"Ein gewollt kleiner Fahrradrucksach mit 10 l Inhalt.Er sitzt hervorragend auf dem Rücken,fast unbemerkt. Die Lüftung zwischen Rücken und Rucksack ist ausgesprochen gut!" 

Ist ohne Helmhalterung aber so was brauch ich selten. Mein Helm ist meistens auf meinem Kopf.

Die Camelbacks sind sehr gut verarbeitet und robust - hätte ich auch gern aber nicht unbedingt in Lila   Bei Deuter sind die Mundstücke nicht so toll.


----------



## Martina H. (17. April 2011)

... als Trinkblase kann ich die Ergon empfehlen: schönes Material, läßt sich gut reinigen (umstülpen, verträgt auch sehr heißes Wasser!), Mundstück verschließbar (da tropft nichts). Der Schlauch ist leider etwas "sperrig", seit ich den gegen einen Deuter Schlauch (Restbestand) getauscht habe, bin ich 100% zufrieden.


----------



## lucie (17. April 2011)

Ich habe den hier in der Männerversion mit max. 12 Liter. Superleicht, robust, sehr gute Belüftung und Du bekommst alles rein, was Du für eine kleine Tagestour brauchst. 
Ist nicht ganz Dein Preislimit, und die Trinkblase schlägt auch noch mal mit ca.25,00 Euro zu Buche, aber es lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (18. April 2011)

boah vielen leiben dank erstmal 
dann werd ich mir mal da was feines von raussuchen!

trotzdem bin ich über jeden weiteren tipp dankbar 

habt noch einen schöööönen sonnentag!!


----------



## 4mate (18. April 2011)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute liegt so nah?


----------



## mountymaus (18. April 2011)

Ich habe einen "Damen-Camelbak", dort sind die Träger extra anders geformt.
Er heißt CamelBak L.U.X.E. 
Falls du dei Budget um 15 erweitern könntest, wärst du dabei... Ich bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## blutbuche (23. April 2011)

deuter race - bin zufrieden .-


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2011)

Der ist es geworden!
Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe!!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Mai 2011)

Ist noch kleiner als die Race Variante. Sieht gut aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (12. Mai 2011)

Gute Wahl ! 
Hab ihn auch .


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Mai 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... als Trinkblase kann ich die Ergon empfehlen: schönes Material, läßt sich gut reinigen (umstülpen, verträgt auch sehr heißes Wasser!), Mundstück verschließbar (da tropft nichts). Der Schlauch ist leider etwas "sperrig", seit ich den gegen einen Deuter Schlauch (Restbestand) getauscht habe, bin ich 100% zufrieden.




Hallo Martina,

es ist Zeit für eine neue Trinkblase und ich denke, ich versuche es jetzt mit der Ergon. Ist die  immer noch deine top Empfehlung oder gibt es inzwischen was neues  ?


HiFi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Mai 2012)

gute Idee!
Ich wollte jetzt mal diese hier ausprobieren:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=27572;page=1;menu=1000,5,127;mid=406;pgc=0


----------



## jo7840 (3. Mai 2012)

http://www.testberichte.de/p/deuter-tests/bike-1-sl-testbericht.html

Ich habe den und den 26SL und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.

Die Trinkblase ist auch von Deuter -allerdings das ältere Model!- das neuere hat ein anderes Mundstück und keinStopventil zwischen Blase und Schlauch.


----------



## mtbbee (4. Mai 2012)

da mir jedes Gramm lästig auf dem Rücken ist, habe ich mir eine leichte Variante geholt: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,127;product=19689

Die Gewichtsangabe von Camelbak stimmt aufs Gramm

Reicht für Werkzeug, Riegel, Jacke, Hose

Zusätzlich noch Helmhalterung bzw. Helmfach, welches ich eher für verschwitzte Sachen nutze.

Die Antidote Blase fasst 3l und das System ist besser als seine  Vorgänger: Literzahl sehr gut ablesbar, Verschluss, Trocknung, abnehmbarer Schlach durch Klickverschluss ...

Habe schon so einige durchprobiert und bin bei dem Charge450 hängengeblieben, bewährt sich jetzt schon in der zweiten Saison.


----------



## chayenne06 (27. Mai 2012)

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=29131;page=2;menu=1000,5,127;mid=96;pgc=0

Möchte auch wieder von Flasche auf Trinkblase umsteigen - dazu fehlt mir aber der passende kleine Trinkrucksack. Bin zwar von der Trinkblase von Deuter begeistert (außer das Mundstück - das bleibt bei Camelbak  ), aber vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja von der Camelbak Trinkblase überzeugen? 
Wenn doch kein Camelbak, dann würde ich auch zu einem Deuter Trinkrucksack tendieren!


----------



## aibeekey (27. Mai 2012)

silberwald schrieb:


> Den "Nomad" von Dakine kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Hab den auch selber.[...] Hat eine 3 Liter Trinkblase die sehr gut zu reinigen ist (einfacher als die Camelbackblasen) und bei der der Schlauch sehr leicht demontierbar ist (zum besseren Umstülpen beim Reinigen). Ist aber leider nicht billig.



bei meinem 2012er nomad kann man die mitgelieferte hydrapak blase NICHT umstülpen.
die hat an dem blauen "mittelsteg" keine zip vorrichtung wie die aftermarket hydrapaks bzw älteren nomad blasen.

sollte nur mal erwähnt werden, falls das für jemanden ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch ein super Angebot! Ich mag zwar die Camelbak Blasen überhaupt nicht, die kann man nicht so gut sauber machen wie die Deuters, aber probier´s doch einfach aus! Wenn nicht, verkauf sie auf ebay, die erzielen ganz gute Preise und besorg dir dann dafür die Deuter Blase.
Aber 3l Packvolumen wär mir sogar für ne kleine Tour zuwenig, da kriegst ja kaum ne Weste und ein Ersatztrikot rein?


----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

@Pfadfinderin:
viel rein soll ja auch nicht! habe größere Deuterrucksäcke zuhause, und zur zeit fahre ich mit dem Vaude Roomy 12+3. 
ne deuter blase hab ich ja, dazu nehme ich immer das camelbak mundstück. das ist einfach das beste


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch diesen hier zufällig zuhause? Und kann mir sagen wie der so ist? +

http://new-new-new.moobilo.de/camelbak-rucks-luxe-imperial-purple-p-227339.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ne deuter blase hab ich ja, dazu nehme ich immer das camelbak mundstück. das ist einfach das beste



Eben! Deswegen finde ich das Angebot ja so gut. Wenn du die Blase in ebay für 25 EUR verkaufst, hast nen super Rucksack für 25 EUR.  Denn wie ich das verstehe, ist ja in dem Preis ne 2l Trinkblase dabei.


----------



## chayenne06 (29. Mai 2012)

ach so hast du das gemeint  
hast ne pn


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Mai 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gute Idee!
> Ich wollte jetzt mal diese hier ausprobieren:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=27572;page=1;menu=1000,5,127;auf mid=406;pgc=0



Hallo Frau Rauscher -

Ich wollte für den Sommer wieder eine 3-liter Variante haben ,so habe ich mich für diese entschieden. Ich habe die auf Tour über das WE gehabt. Das Mundstück ist sehr gut - tropft überhaupt nicht - auch wenn's offen ist. Der Beutel selbst kannst du zur Reinigung auf links ziehen    Ein guter Tipp.

HiFi


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Mai 2012)

oh, danke für die Info, werde sie mir nächsten Monat kaufen


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

werde mir gleich den deuter race holen. im geschäft hatte ich ihn schon mal probiert - passt wunderbar. 

weiß zufällig einer von euch, wie man einen rucksack am besten waschen kann? habe den vaude roomy 12+3 und der hat auch so ne art draht gestell verbaut - kann ich doch schlecht mal einfach so in die waschmaschine geben, oder? der hätte ne wäsche nun unbedingt mal nötig!! 
danke


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Mai 2012)

Deuter Race ist wirklich angenehm auf dem Rücken...

Ich habe selber einen Vaude Air mit Gestell  (benutze ich selten, weil mir den leichten Race besser gefällt). Normalerweise soll der Rucksack mit der Hand gewaschen werden... ich habe meinen aber in die Maschine geschmissen. Funktioniert alles wie vorher... ich würde an deiner Stelle aber nur ein sehr mildes Waschmittel und der Wollwaschgang einstellen.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

gut danke ! dann werde ich den, nach dem Race Kauf, mal in die Waschmaschine stecken


----------



## Tatü (30. Mai 2012)

Rucksack in die Waschmaschiene kann gutgehen muß aber nicht.
Selbst bei 40°C können sich die Plastikteile am Rucksack verformen also die ganzen Schnallen. 
Ich hatte zwei Rucksäcke in der Waschmaschiene bei einem ist nichts passiert und bei dem anderen waren ein paar Schnallen verformt.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

servus Nachbarin  gibt ja Waschprogramme unter 40 Grad. Ich werde es austesten. Irgendwie muss er gewaschen werden... 
und hier nun der neue: 



blöd- jetzt is des bild schief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Mai 2012)

Badewanne und Rei in der Tube oder einfach Shampoo. Das dauert doch nicht lang. Mir wäre es das Risiko nicht wert, dass ich hinterher den Rucksack wegschmeissen muss.


----------



## Tatü (30. Mai 2012)

ich machs auch wie die Pfadfinderin. 
Wenn grober Schmutz da ist den vorher noch abbürsten.


----------



## Veloce (30. Mai 2012)

Meine  Deuter   Race, Exp 6 Sl , Bike und Superbike waren alle schon mal in der Waschmaschine . 40 C Schonprogramm schön in ein Kopfkissen gesteckt und nachher  sind sie sauber ohne verformte Schnallen .
Wer das einsiffen vermeiden will sollte die vorhandene oder separat erhältliche Deuter Regenhülle  vor der Tour drüber ziehen . Die Hülle dann flott unterm Wasserhahn abwaschen


----------



## Lunaticat (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich überlege auch schon länger welchen neuen Rucksack ich mir zulegen soll.
Bisher hatte ich diesen hier von Osprey (ohne Trinksystem) http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=23852;menu=1000,5,127
und bin auch super zufrieden. Nur ist der mir jetzt im Sommer für Tagestouren zu gross. 
Mein Wunsch liegt zwischen 10l und 15l und sollte für 3l Trinksystem  bereit sein im besten Fall schon dabei haben
Ich mag bei meinem Osprey die breiten/grossen Hüftgurtriemen und das hätt ich gern auch bei der Sommervariante. Jetzt ist das Angebot hier: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,127;product=19689
ja wirklich äusserst verlockend....-> danke @mtbbee Darf ich fragen wie du die Hüftriemen beschreiben würdest?

Fährt den Camelbak 450 vllt noch jemand? 
Oder hat jemand noch ähnliche Alternativen?


----------



## mtbbee (4. Juni 2012)

Lunaticat schrieb:


> ja wirklich äusserst verlockend....-> danke @mtbbee Darf ich fragen wie du die Hüftriemen beschreiben würdest?



hm, Hüftgurt beschreiben? Bei mir: bequem, schneidet nicht ein, hält zuverlässig, hat die richtige Breite  ... gibt nix dran zu bemängeln

Jetzt nach dem Urlaub einfach in die Waschmaschine geworfen und mit normaler Wäsche mitgewaschen, sieht so perfekt wie zuvor aus


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

weiß jemand einen trick wie ich ganz leicht den schlauch von der trinkblase entfernen kann?? muss das ding unbedingt sauber machen, und die trinkblase ist noch ganz neu und nun bekomm ich auch mit riesen kraft diesen schlauch nicht abgezogen!!! mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juni 2012)

Versuch ihn mal mit dem Föhn etwas warm zu machen, dann sollte er sich weiten


----------



## scylla (5. Juni 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> weiß jemand einen trick wie ich ganz leicht den schlauch von der trinkblase entfernen kann?? muss das ding unbedingt sauber machen, und die trinkblase ist noch ganz neu und nun bekomm ich auch mit riesen kraft diesen schlauch nicht abgezogen!!! mist...



meinst du die deuter trinkblase oben auf deinem bild?
da ist der schlauch ja zum abklippen. einfach unten den grauen "druckknopf" wo "SQC" drauf steht ganz (also wirklich mit kraft, ich bin am anfang auch verzweifelt, weil's nicht gehen wollte, bis ich auf die idee gekommen bin mittels der fingernägel noch weiter rein zu drücken) reindrücken und den schlauch abziehen 

edit: sorry, gerade nochmal drauf geschaut und gesehen, dass du ja die alte deuter blase hast! da geht das nicht so wie oben beschrieben, den "druckknopf" haben nur die neueren.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen: unten knapp über dem Blasenausgang abschneiden, das kleine Reststück abfrickeln, sauber machen und wieder druff!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du richtig heißes Wasser reinlaufen lässt, wird das Plastik weicher. Dann solltest du ihn schon irgendwie runterdrehen können. Ich schmier immer bißl Labello auf den Stutzen, dann geht´s leichter drauf und auch wieder runter, ebenso beim Mundstück.


----------

